# Where to find sales literature or "slicks" for Vintage gear?



## Fatmouse (Jan 11, 2012)

I am finally caving in and selling a bunch of Vintage Car Audio, Security, Cellular gear that has been gathering dust in the basement. but I can't find spec's or slicks to aid in selling this stuff. Does anybody know of a web site or a person in this group to go, to get the spec's for vintage gear. Specifically I am looking for info on:
Circa..1994
Pioneer DEH-p8200 Cassette head unit.
Pioneer DEQ-P800 Dsp processor.
Pioneer CDX-P610 6 Disc Changer
All matched set and ment to be used together
All fully functional and all cables, harnesses, and manuals.

Also Circa...1991
Eclipse mobile Audio
Model# ECE-302 removable Cassette head unit
Model# ESD-430 12 Disc Changer
All harnesses, cables, manuals.

Also Circa...1994
SoundStream P-205 5 Channel Amplifier 35x4 plus 150x1 4Ohm
Manual and receipt.

Any help in finding DETAILED information and Spec's on these items would be most appreciated.


----------

